# The shadow



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Quick story challenge estimated time 15 minutes.

The room was bleak, the air forever nigh Slowly as I walk down the decrepit steps

There below a fragment
I am puzzled and compelled to move ever closer

Tis only a piece of glass I say as I inspect in the dark of the night with both curiosity and delight

Then a ghaust of wind came in a sudden burst pressure growing worst and worst

As I open up my eyes I see not man but shadow yet ever so hollow

I shudder in fright at the sight
No no I utter weakly to self

The shadow took form as what is yet to be
and more for me to see

I shout with anger upon what is yet
Growing evermore in eternal regret

And with this note I leave my net
For you are now mine evermore.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 1, 2022)

I like it! As one who did poetry before, this is stellar!


----------



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Glad you enjoy it, I decided to just say feck it and make a quick poem off the top of my head :3


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 1, 2022)

I like poetry, and yours is definitely something I enjoy! Those with rhyme schemes, like yours, really spice things up!


----------



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Thank you very much, thank you very much, that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me. Your a legend if you get the reference


----------



## Tod the fox (May 1, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> I like poetry, and yours is definitely something I enjoy! Those with rhyme schemes, like yours, really spice things up!


Btw since you enjoyed my quick write, here's my first poem that I posted and spend about a week on enjoy :3









						Piggy & the feast by Tramaranderson
					

At a small barn lays a pig family of four / Their cute faces we adore / Say for this tale .  Published at the web's largest poetry site.




					allpoetry.com


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 2, 2022)

Hmm....Scrooge, I assume? Dunno, I'm not well rounded, ha!

Though I'll definitely take a look at your stuff for sure!


----------



## Tod the fox (May 2, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Hmm....Scrooge, I assume? Dunno, I'm not well rounded, ha!
> 
> Though I'll definitely take a look at your stuff for sure!


Yup! 1970 version, my favorite version :3


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 2, 2022)

Tod the fox said:


> Yup! 1970 version, my favorite version :3


Nice stuff! Glad it's your favorite!


----------



## Tod the fox (May 2, 2022)

Lithaliusolavetivosavius said:


> Nice stuff! Glad it's your favorite!


Danke ^-^


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (May 2, 2022)

Tod the fox said:


> Danke ^-^


No problem lad!


----------

